
Thelio – Open Source Laptop from System 76 - solarengineer
https://thel.io/
======
iamNumber4
Just show us the product, not a stupid hype video with no details.

~~~
wodenokoto
I thought the site was broken on Mobile because i couldn't see any details of
the machine. Guess it's not broken, just generally useless :)

------
syntaxing
Kind of disappointing that there is not much details... Does this tie in with
their new manufacturing plant in the states [1]? I thought about buying a
System 76 laptop two years ago or so. But I hear that there were some problems
so stayed away (and that the laptops are just rebranded with additional
software work). I currently use a X62 Thinkpad and it's already pretty "open
sourced". The schematics are readily available online and the unit works
flawlessly on Linux. Best part is that you have to build it yourself! If this
new laptop is at the right price point and quality, I'll be pretty interested.
It would be pretty awesome if it can be self built.

[1] [http://blog.system76.com/post/175995780368/system76-new-
manu...](http://blog.system76.com/post/175995780368/system76-new-
manufacturing-facility)

------
paines
Sooooo, no details?!?! Great. Let's predict: it's gonna be a rebranded Clevo,
like all their other laptops, which for a few years work out-of-the box for
Linux. That is not an System76 achievment! And yes, Clevo makes great
products.

------
contingencies
I want to see someone strap a battery, screen and keyboard to one of these 6
core ARM64 machines:
[http://shop.t-firefly.com/goods.php?id=45](http://shop.t-firefly.com/goods.php?id=45)

------
cik
I've never had a good System 76 experience - and lordy do I wish I did. I'd
like nothing more than to buy a Linux supported laptop from a vendor, and
continue to support OSS. I've System76'd, ThinkPengiun'd, etc... and they're
all bad. Somehow, System76 continues to chose Clevo or Sagers that are just
poorly built, as opposed to the well built kit.

Ultimately we just settle on buying great gear from whatever vendor works -
and we make it work. Currently we run AlienWare from end-to-end, though I'm
using a Surface for my mobile needs.

------
nil_pointer
System76 make nice Linux laptops, but unfortunately battery life hasn't been a
priority for them. Their last model (the Galago Pro) only gets around 2-3
hours, and previous models were just as bad.

------
nickik
Sadly this will probebly not be a RISC-V chip. But hopefully they will go in
that direction eventually.

I hope it will allow me to use coreboot with heads.

Anyway, I love whay they are trying to do.

